# handycam buying advice...



## Arnab boss (May 29, 2011)

hi guys, i am going to purchase a handycam for home purpose and my budget is btween 20k -22k....

which one is better and long lasting....hard disk or the memory stick...???

guys wanna buy it today so quick suggestions required....!!!!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 29, 2011)

^^ will you be taking pics too from digicam???
and get HDD only.. they give ample of space of abt 80gb to 120gb..
and preferably among these 2 Sony HDR-XR100 or HDR-CX110


----------



## sydbarett (May 31, 2011)

Would recommend the Sony HDR-CX110 for about 23k. It dont have a hard disk but an extremely useful feature set for the price.


----------

